# i sell,ostrich,gator,suede,crocodile,elephant,dino



## damein (Jul 19, 2008)

i sell ostrich,gator,crocodile,suede,elephant,dinosaur fabric. i will c.o.d. call 2512300138 ask for dre.


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

:0 do you have shark or rabbit :biggrin: j/k


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by damein_@Jul 23 2008, 05:15 PM~11160603
> *i sell ostrich,gator,crocodile,suede,elephant,dinosaur fabric. i will c.o.d. call 2512300138 ask for dre.
> *



Aggghhhhh sheit, breaking out the secret stash :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

dinosaur fabric! :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

dinosaurs were made of fabric?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Is that why there are no more dinosaurs? They were exterminated to make custom interior? :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Any Terradactyl ? :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11471103
> *Any Terradactyl ? :0
> *


Shit foo, I thought you knew...That's played out homie. Stegosaurus is the flava of the week. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 29 2008, 11:28 AM~11471106
> *Shit foo, I thought you knew...That's played out homie.  Stegosaurus is the flava of the week. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by damein_@Jul 23 2008, 03:15 PM~11160603
> *i sell ostrich,gator,crocodile,suede,elephant,dinosaur fabric. i will c.o.d. call 2512300138 ask for dre.
> *


how much for white ostrich :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 29 2008, 01:28 PM~11471106
> *Shit foo, I thought you knew...That's played out homie.  Stegosaurus is the flava of the week. :biggrin:
> *


fo sure, Im going to get the spikes mounted on my hood :0 :0 :0 :0 Pics coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 29 2008, 12:23 PM~11471062
> *dinosaurs were made of fabric?
> *


no :twak: estupit boy :angry: fabric is made out of dinosaurs


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 29 2008, 10:24 AM~11471072
> *Is that why there are no more dinosaurs?  They were exterminated to make custom interior? :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by damein_@Jul 23 2008, 02:15 PM~11160603
> *i sell ostrich,gator,crocodile,suede,elephant,dinosaur and pig skin fabric. i will c.o.d. call 2512300138 ask for Dr.dre
> *



what are your price's?


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by damein_@Jul 23 2008, 02:15 PM~11160603
> *i sell ostrich,gator,crocodile,suede,elephant,dinosaur,pig skin and bear fur fabric. i will c.o.d. call 2512300138 ask for Dr.dre
> *



:0


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Pictures or it didnt happen............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

Just called him.Got some T-Rex on the way.Shits gonna be tight in the Lincoln. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

price on four A grade BONE colored ostrich hides?


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

*gator SKin shoe's*


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I aint recieved my steg yet.......Its been 2 weeks........ :angry:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 6 2008, 06:35 AM~11533821
> *I aint recieved my steg yet.......Its been 2 weeks........ :angry:
> *


Hopefully my T-Rex will be here in a few days.Im getting prehistoric on these motherfuckers.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Sep 6 2008, 01:19 PM~11534542
> *Hopefully my T-Rex will be here in a few days.Im getting prehistoric on these motherfuckers.
> *


x2 on that :angry:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

i got some t-rex skin for sale i still have to kill him though gimme two more days :roflmao:


----------



## sbd2144 (Sep 30, 2005)

how bout a brontosaurus convertable top? I need it next week?


----------

